# Ontario opens on Friday



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Not sure what "patio dining with up four people" means. I hope it means per table. With any luck I'll have two patio gigs this weekend and continuing through the summer every weekend. From CBC:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Encouraging. I wanna get into Ontario to my camp. 

You can count on stupidity from someone, that's a fact. But when I look at how things have changed for tobacco-smoking, I am encouraged that our population can adopt some sensible things about the Great Pandemic of 2020, while rejecting the useless things. 

Remember ashtrays at the ends of super-market aisles?! LOL. I have no problem with wearing a mask in a food store forever and ever.

As an example.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hopefully we get to stage 2 with no issues. Have to start getting the band together. If things go well, we might be able to start rehearsing sooner than later. Also might be able to play out with the duo very soon.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> Hopefully we get to stage 2 with no issues. Have to start getting our new band together. If things go well, we might be able to start rehearsing sooner than later. Also might be able to play out with the duo very soon.


You can already have "outdoor gatherings of up to five" which may work or your rehearsals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> You can already have "outdoor gatherings of up to five" which may work or your rehearsals.


Not sure if the neighbours would like that LOL I get the band to rehearse on Sunday afternoons. And it happens in my basement as I have all the gear in there. Although my duo is doing a front porch concert on July 8th, 6-7pm. This is the second year of the now Annual Front Porch Concert Series in my area. There's already over 20 acts that have registered. Probably more as the date gets closer.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> Not sure if the neighbours would like that LOL I get the band to rehearse on Sunday afternoons. And it happens in my basement as I have all the gear in there. Although my duo is doing a front porch concert on July 8th, 6-7pm. This is the second year of the now Annual Front Porch Concert Series in my area. There's already over 20 acts that have registered. Probably more as the date gets closer.


Mine's a trio so we fit nicely on the front porch. My neighbours quite enjoy our rehearsals.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Just in time to get my son birthday presents for Saturday.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Mine's a trio so we fit nicely on the front porch. My neighbours quite enjoy our rehearsals.


There is an event that happens on the last Saturday of August. Its called Play Music On the Porch Day. It's been going on for quite a number of years now. It's an international event and goes from country to country as the hours go by. We participated last year but we got rained out so we just played indoors. Hopefully this year we are able to do it outdoors. Here is the website.  Play Music On The Porch Day


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Uh Oh!










https://www.ontario.ca/page/reopening-ontario


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> View attachment 368955
> 
> ...


Oops our local event might be in jeopardy. I'll have to ask the organizer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We'll see how the new variant impacts things.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

So, it's safe to pile a bunch of people onto a patio sitting four to a table but it's not safe to play music for them. Or to perform _anything_ for them. No music, no mimes, no jugglers, no drawing pictures.

I'm sending thoughts and prayers to Doug Ford. If it works he'll be scratching a lot at his next press conference.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just talked to the organizer and we seem to be good to go. It's just the same as last year and that was with the Mayor's approval. So we are assuming it would be fine this year. We will also reach out to our councilor to make sure everything is fine. We're also hoping stage 2 will come within the next 4 weeks.


----------

